# US VISA for British Husband/Father advice



## thomasjones1989 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello there, thanks for reading.

I have posted a topic in the UK forum but me and my wife are looking at all options purely to be together. We're willing to live in either of our home countries purely to be together.

I've been married to my American wife for over a year now but we've been struggling to be together ever since we first met. In March we both came back from spending a year in New Zealand together (purely to spend time together). We had a surprise daughter (long story) whilst in New Zealand. She now has a UK and US passport and is currently in the US with my wife.

I had a visitor VISA to the US refused in 2012 on account of not having strong enough ties, practically preventing me from visiting there, and my wife once overstayed a VISA in the past before we were married and has effectively been ruled out from visiting here (a spouse visa is her only hope of coming over). So currently we're separated with no easy, quick solution. Missing my daughter grow and say her first words is extremely hard, as you can imagine.

I'm just eager for some advice. How easy would it be for me to get a spouse VISA to the US? Would me being both a husband and a father to a US child help my situation at all? Also, my wife isn't working. She and my daughter are currently living with her father. I'm the one currently working. Would that affect things or would my father in law be able to co-sponsor.

We had planned for me to work to allow for my wife to be able to move over here but that's taken much longer than expected (with me being a freelancer). We're just desperate to all be together as a family and not even being able to visit one another is depressing me beyond belief.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks for reading.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Going by your information CR1 is your option. Is her father able and willing to sponsor you?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You wife would sponsor you for a spouse visa for the US with her father being a joint sponsor since she does not have an income.

CR1 visa.

Process will take about 8 to 12 months in total.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You also have the option of working in any of the European Union or European Economic Area countries (outside the U.K.) and living together in that chosen country. I assume your spouse and daughter are U.S. citizens eligible for visa waivers (for ordinary short stay travel) to Europe, so they would not need to obtain visas to come join you. (Your daughter may also be a U.K. citizen, and that's fine, too.) In most European countries you would all need to register locally as residents to formalize your stay, and you must demonstrate income at or above the social welfare minimum in that country.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spousal visa
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------

